# Laptop Video Output to TV?



## Thundaar (Mar 26, 2007)

I have my laptop plugged into my Big Screen TV (Max Res. 1080i) with a VGA wire and a VGA to DVI converter. Then I have a wire that outputs sound through the headphone jack and converts it into two separate audio wires which I plugged in. The sound comes out, but the video doesn't show up on the Television. I have the plugs in firmly and securely. I tried hitting the Fn key and then F5 which shows a black box separated by a line with another box with a blue fill in (both have blue outlines). Then I looked on Google and found out that if I click on the battery icon I can get into Windows Mobility Center and try to set it up there in one click or something like that, but that didn't work either. It didn't recognize the television.

I have a 65" Toshiba Television that's a projection from the inside and is flat screened (like a giant CRT with a speaker under the screen) which I got in February of 2004.

This Laptop has Windows XP Home Edition installed with Windows Vista Ultimate on a multi-boot system. I tried this only in Vista and it didn't work. The graphics card I have is the SiSM760GX and I installed the latest drivers for it. The audio card is a Realtek AC'97. The model of the laptop is the Acer Aspire 5000 and it has AMD Turion 64 with approx. 512 MB of RAM installed.

Please help ASAP!

Thanks! :sigh:


----------



## Wisey! (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey, I'm not sure if I can help you here or not, but i'll try. I had a similar problem with my laptop and it's S-Video and VGA outputs.

Have you "turned on" the outputs. I'm not sure about your graphics card but all of mine have this; if you right click your desktop, on the menu you get, you may get an options button for your graphics card. If there is, click it and burryed in the options there will be an option to turn on a second screen or TV output. You could also look for similar options under the display properties tab labeled "Settings".

Just a stab in the dark, but worth a try.


----------

